
I Hope to Die at 75 - tonyedgecombe
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2014/10/why-i-hope-to-die-at-75/379329/
======
chris-orgmenta
I very much hope that both my parents will be able to choose their ending
within the next couple of decades. They likely won't, and I have therefore
discussed silk-road-esque sources of drugs with them after they have lamented
their lack of choices. They're both OK at the moment, but have been lucky to
get through some health issues.

We don't think it's worth pursuing legally assisted suicide, either nationally
or internationally. The bureaucracy would be too draining and unlikely to come
through for us.

I very much hope that I will be able to choose my own fate in the next 2-5
decades. Again, I likely won't, and I suspect I too would theoretically be
going through the black market.

(As a family, we have seen the worst of cancers, dementia etc. And I am
assuming that neural implants won't get there in time to treat my inevitable
brain degradation).

